# Lack of Spontaneity while on Trimix Injection



## coptoyz (12 mo ago)

My wife states that she is frustrated because of the lack of spontaneity in our lovemaking because I use Trimix Penis Injectable. Granted, my erections are thicker, harder and slightly longer on the Trimix and I last over an hour and 20 minutes(She orgasms most of the hour.). She would like to have spontaneity of impulse back. I'm looking at Gain Waves pulse therapy with PRP injections to try and get back my "on Command" erections. She actually went out and screwed a guy who doesn't have any erection problems. It didn't end well for the 61YO Granny! He wasn't that great she stated. I have lost 93 lbs(in 9 months) and I take 20mg Viagra x3 daily. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

So your wife screwed another dude and your focus is on better meds/procedures?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hmmm. Are you ok with staying after she cheated just because you can't get an instant erection? A loving wife would be patient and understanding not cheating. 
Are you supposed to be taking Viagra 3 times every day? I thought that was just to be taken before sex.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I think you should look at solutions so that you can have spontaneity with the NEXT woman.
She went out and had sex with someone else and you are OK with that???


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I am disregarding the cheating situation and just speaking on the issue of spontaneity and the Trimix injection. I have some experience with Trimix. First, not sure why it would affect spontaneity. My experience with Trimix is that it takes 2 seconds to inject and starts working almost immediately. No delay like Viagra or Cialis. To be honest, it's an amazing drug. My bf used to carry his injector with him everywhere we went and he would keep the Trimix in a little travel coffee mug with an ice pack in it. Never stopped us from enjoying a spontaneous good time. How long does it take you to take it and go? 

Secondly, yes it does make for thicker harder erections that last a long time BUT maybe your wife is not interested in having a thicker harder erection or intercourse for 90 minutes every single time. Maybe she's okay using it like a party drug - occasionally and for fun? Have you asked her what she thinks of it?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah...I'm just going to sit back and eat my popcorn on this one.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

coptoyz said:


> She actually went out and screwed a guy who doesn't have any erection problems. It didn't end well for the 61YO Granny! He wasn't that great she stated. I have lost 93 lbs(in 9 months) and I take* 20mg Viagra x3 daily. *Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Sounds like you are jumping through hoops, doing her for 90 minute sessions, and she still isn't happy. If she screwed another guy he won't be the last ( and he actually probably wasn't the first ). So first, get rid of granny the cheater. You are honestly ok with her doing this??!!??

Regarding the Trimix, my urologist ( and the drug info ) cautions to use no more than three times in a 7 day period. I have never actually used it, but discussed with my urologist several times and have read a lot of info about it. The dosage is supposed to be adjusted and managed by a medical doctor. 

Regarding '20mg' viagra, I wasn't aware that it came in a 20 mg dose. Cialis dosages are 2.5, 5, 10, and 20mg MAX is 20mg and it will last 36 hours. Viagra dosages I know of are 25, 50, 100, and 200 mg. Maximum 200 mg in one 24 hour period. And you aren't; supposed to mix and match this stuff, as in take Trimix AND Viagra. In fact, there are specific cautions to discontinue either Viagra or Cialis long enough for it to leave your system before injecting Trimix.

If you use ANY of this stuff recreationally without a doctor managing the treatments, you can end up with some *REAL* problems. Granny will be the least of your worries if it just falls off from gangrene. You do realize the cautions about an erection lasting too long don't you? More than 2 hours you are skating on the edge of the cliff. And you are supposed to have sudafed on hand to deflate yourself in an emergency while getting to the ER.


----------



## coptoyz (12 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Hmmm. Are you ok with staying after she cheated just because you can't get an instant erection? A loving wife would be patient and understanding not cheating.
> Are you supposed to be taking Viagra 3 times every day? I thought that was just to be taken before sex.


20mg TID is a Maint dose. 100mg is a play dose.


----------



## coptoyz (12 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> Sounds like you are jumping through hoops, doing her for 90 minute sessions, and she still isn't happy. If she screwed another guy he won't be the last ( and he actually probably wasn't the first ). So first, get rid of granny the cheater. You are honestly ok with her doing this??!!??
> 
> Regarding the Trimix, my urologist ( and the drug info ) cautions to use no more than three times in a 7 day period. I have never actually used it, but discussed with my urologist several times and have read a lot of info about it. The dosage is supposed to be adjusted and managed by a medical doctor.
> 
> ...


Stop Viagra 18hrs before Trimix injection. Resume Viagra after 24hr break. Trimix x3 week (no more) with at least 24 break. All meds are Dr approved
Sudafed 30mg(not extended) after 4 hour won't bend boner.


----------



## coptoyz (12 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Hmmm. Are you ok with staying after she cheated just because you can't get an instant erection? A loving wife would be patient and understanding not cheating.
> Are you supposed to be taking Viagra 3 times every day? I thought that was just to be taken before sex.


Viagra 20mg x 3 daily is a maint dose.


----------



## coptoyz (12 mo ago)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Yeah...I'm just going to sit back and eat my popcorn on this one.


Use the chopstix for the challenge! LOL


----------



## coptoyz (12 mo ago)

Lila said:


> I am disregarding the cheating situation and just speaking on the issue of spontaneity and the Trimix injection. I have some experience with Trimix. First, not sure why it would affect spontaneity. My experience with Trimix is that it takes 2 seconds to inject and starts working almost immediately. No delay like Viagra or Cialis. To be honest, it's an amazing drug. My bf used to carry his injector with him everywhere we went and he would keep the Trimix in a little travel coffee mug with an ice pack in it. Never stopped us from enjoying a spontaneous good time. How long does it take you to take it and go?
> 
> Secondly, yes it does make for thicker harder erections that last a long time BUT maybe your wife is not interested in having a thicker harder erection or intercourse for 90 minutes every single time. Maybe she's okay using it like a party drug - occasionally and for fun? Have you asked her what she thinks of it?


She wants on the spur of the moment. The injection blocks the passion of the moment. She did use a condom on the guy she screwed(delaying moment). I think what she pushing for is the sex we had 30 years ago. Ripping off clothes and go for it in the kitchen floor.


----------



## coptoyz (12 mo ago)

coptoyz said:


> She wants on the spur of the moment. The injection blocks the passion of the moment. She did use a condom on the guy she screwed(delaying moment). I think what she pushing for is the sex we had 30 years ago. Ripping off clothes and go for it in the kitchen floor.


Term is called "Spontaneous Intercourse".


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

How about dumping her on the "spur of the moment".


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

coptoyz said:


> She wants on the spur of the moment. The injection blocks the passion of the moment. She did use a condom on the guy she screwed(delaying moment). I think what she pushing for is the sex we had 30 years ago. Ripping off clothes and go for it in the kitchen floor.


She is being totally unrealistic. I hope she doesn't cheat again, but she may well do because she has faced no consequences.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

coptoyz said:


> She wants on the spur of the moment. The injection blocks the passion of the moment. She did use a condom on the guy she screwed(delaying moment). I think what she pushing for is the sex we had 30 years ago. Ripping off clothes and go for it in the kitchen floor.


I think that since she cheated on you, you should rip her clothes OUT OF YOUR HOUSE and put them outside, next to her after you lock the doors. WHY are you so ok with her cheating?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

coptoyz said:


> She wants on the spur of the moment. The injection blocks the passion of the moment. She did use a condom on the guy she screwed(delaying moment). I think what she pushing for is the sex we had 30 years ago. Ripping off clothes and go for it in the kitchen floor.


Just settin' back, eating popcorn while reading. Something is a bit off the path here.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> I think that since she cheated on you, you should rip her clothes OUT OF YOUR HOUSE and put them outside, next to her after you lock the doors. WHY are you so ok with her cheating?


When I was a kid, woman across street discovered her husband was cheating on her. While he was at work, she put all his clothes, personal belongings, fishing gear, hunting gear out on the front lawn and turned on the sprinklers. Went inside and locked all of the doors.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

coptoyz said:


> Stop Viagra 18hrs before Trimix injection. Resume Viagra after 24hr break. Trimix x3 week (no more) with at least 24 break. All meds are Dr approved
> Sudafed 30mg(not extended) after 4 hour won't bend boner.


You are going to great lengths to please a cheater. Or do you guys have an open marriage?


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> You are going to great lengths to please a cheater. Or do you guys have an open marriage?


That's what I was thinking...he seems very unaffected that she cheated.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

coptoyz said:


> Stop Viagra 18hrs before Trimix injection. Resume Viagra after 24hr break. Trimix x3 week (no more) with at least 24 break. All meds are Dr approved
> Sudafed 30mg(not extended) after 4 hour won't bend boner.


i was told NO VIAGRA when using trimix. none at all.
the reason is, you can get a hard on that never goes away, and THAT is an emergency in itself after four hours or so.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

there is probably a reason he does not want to discuss her getting laid with someone else. it is possible he gave her a hall pass because he could not get it up and was honestly worried about her sexual health.

Spontaneous sex and any sort of medicine for ED do not do well together. Viagra takes at least 30 minutes, maybe an hour. Trimix, at least 15 minutes. 
i suppose you could speed up the trimix reaction time a little by adding a vacuum pump at the start.

so....i guess the spontaneity has to be somewhat faked. You shoot up with the trimix, then start foreplay with her....building it up slowly...so that for the next 20 minutes of foreplay....unknown to her the Trimix is starting to work, and your penis is ready when she is ready to go too. that is the best advice i can think of....just plan ahead and get that trimix injection as soon as things look promising.

worst case, you took the trimix when she is not actually in the mood...not the end of the world.


----------



## kh4OffRoad (9 mo ago)

Talker67 said:


> i was told NO VIAGRA when using trimix. none at all.
> the reason is, you can get a hard on that never goes away, and THAT is an emergency in itself after four hours or so.


Yes, do NOT mix these drugs. It’s just dumb, find the one that works for you and the correct dosage and go with it. If anyone is frustrated with pills please PM me. I have experience with injections and can help.


----------



## robertealbright (5 mo ago)

You guys are making a lot of assumptions. He never said she cheated, not everyone is monogamous.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

robertealbright said:


> You guys are making a lot of assumptions. He never said she cheated, not everyone is monogamous.


First, zombie thread.

Second, the way he said, "She actually went out and screwed a guy who doesn't have any erection problems. It didn't end well for the 61YO Granny! " doesn't scream out that she had his blessing. 

Third, you joined just to make this comment?


----------

